# Space Marine Chaplain out of spare bits!



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

I made this Black Templar Chaplain from spare bits for a new fellow 40K gamer. 
I used Khorne Berzerker legs and torso, I scrapped the Khorne symbol from the chest and replaced with a Crux from the Commander box(?), Chaos SM head, Dark Angel pack, left Black Templar shoulder pad, right Khorne Berzerker shoulder pad, left SM plasma pistol arm, right Black Templar power ax arm with ax head chopped off and replaced with maul from WHFB Skaven bit since I ran out of Standard Banner tops.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent selection of parts and a good scheme to go with it.

My only niggle is that the shade to highlight transition on the mace is too abrupt.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Excellent selection of parts and a good scheme to go with it.
> 
> My only niggle is that the shade to highlight transition on the mace is too abrupt.


I agree. I ran out of wash, and since it was for someone else, I was to lazy to go buy some more. If it had been for my army, I would have done it differently.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like how he is painted, but the models screams Chaos to me for some reason but I can't put my finger on why.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> I like how he is painted, but the models screams Chaos to me for some reason but I can't put my finger on why.


I agree, but I think that's true of all Chaplains. Black armor, chains, skull helmet. There's really no way to make a Chaplain NOT look Chaos.
I don't think he looks any more Chaos than these guys.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

lav25gunner said:


> I agree, but I think that's true of all Chaplains. Black armor, chains, skull helmet. There's really no way to make a Chaplain NOT look Chaos.


Yep, they're some mean bastards. +rep for that build


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I think where there getting it from is the usage of mainly CSM bits, especially bits easily recognizable as chaos saying that theres nothing wrong with that as chaos has some cool conversion possiblities, iv used chaos termi chest peices for my termi wolf lord and iron hands termi captain and it works reli well.


----------

